# 1,000 Facebook "likes" in 17 days; then 2,000 a week later! On to 3,000!



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

We just launched our Facebook page 14 days ago, and we're already well on our way to getting 1,000 Facebook friends.

Right now, we're at 666, and we certainly don't want to stay on that devil's number!

Can you help us get to 1,000 likes within our first month? If you're a Facebook member, all you have to do is "like" our Facebook page here:
http://www.facebook.com/kindleboards

What's in it for you? Well, once you "like" us, you'll receive our curated selection of the best of KindleBoards in your newsfeed: free and discounted books, contests and giveaways, Kindle tips, selected forum topics of interest, free Kindle apps, and more. We try to keep our posts to about 5 or 6 a day, so we don't bombard your newsfeed. We know you're busy and don't want to dump an endless stream of freebies or paid-promotional books to your Facebook page. Instead, we'll continue to carefully select a few topics of interest each day that we think are of benefit to Kindle owners.

See it for yourself on our Facebook page. And thank you for "liking" and "sharing" our page with your friends - - and helping us get to 1,000 FB friends in a month!

-Harvey


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I just used the snazzy new share buttons to share this post on FaceBook.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I just used the snazzy new share buttons to share this post on FaceBook.


 Thanks, Ann!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Oooh, I wanna do it too.  (can't let Ann get ahead of me. )

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

well... one of my alter egos has liked you.....


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

telracs said:


> well... one of my alter egos has liked you.....


Thank her for me, telracs!


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I think I was 682 or 683 haven't learned how to use the share button from the iPad but will tell DD to like the page


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Harvey said:


> Thank her for me, telracs!


i try not to talk to her. that just encourages her....


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't do Facebook, but I had my son like it!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

ladyknight33 said:


> I think I was 682 or 683 haven't learned how to use the share button from the iPad but will tell DD to like the page





crebel said:


> I don't do Facebook, but I had my son like it!


Thank you very much!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Closing in on 700... thank you, good people!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

704!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

722


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

I'll like it and spread the word!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

743. . . .creeping up. . . . . .with a press conference on Sept 6, NOW is a good time to "Like" us.


----------



## Stuart Wilson (Aug 23, 2012)

I'll get on it!


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

I was #761...


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ Thanks!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Number 778!!!

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Joel R. Crabtree (Aug 6, 2012)

782! Inching closer.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for the likes! Hope you're enjoying the FB posts!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

796!!!!  Com'on 800!

You know you like us!  So "like" us!



Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

801 at this moment!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Woohoo!  Do I hear 900?  

Betsy


----------



## AnnMHammond (Aug 9, 2012)

Liked! 

Glad to see you on FB!


----------



## Tina C. (Jan 20, 2010)

832 Here


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Number 778!!!
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2





Joel R. Crabtree said:


> 782! Inching closer.





AnnMHammond said:


> Liked!
> 
> Glad to see you on FB!





Tina C. said:


> 832 Here


Thank you for the likes! Hope you enjoy our facebook updates!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

834. . . .creeping up there!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

849!  C'mon, let's get past 850!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

851!!!!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Yay! We're well on our way to hitting 1,000 Facebook followers in our first month (and maybe in our first 3 weeks!!)

If you use Facebook, and haven't liked us yet, here's a sampling below of what you're missing. "Like" our *Facebook page* to stay on top of our curated KindleBoards news!

- Daily: free e-books, daily deals
- Every few days: our "Trending!" post that shows what's creating buzz in our forums 
- Monday's Top 10 Books - where we dive into the top-selling books in a particular genre
- Tuesday's Tips for Kindle owners
- Web Wednesday where we point you to other Kindle websites of interest to Kindle owners
- Thank You Thursday where we showcase an accessory-maker
- Freebie Friday where we send you links to free books and apps
- Friday - Weekend Reading ideas
- Saturday - Forum tips 
- not to mention, Kindle accessory giveaways and contests, KB trivia, our "Deep in the Stacks" look at obscure or forgotten books of interest, and intriguing author profiles of KindleBoards authors.

We curate carefully and try to keep our posts to about 5 or 6 a day, so we don't bombard your newsfeed.

Click to view our *Facebook page*!


----------



## Holeleecow (Aug 26, 2012)

#855 here...  Like "liked".  First action & first post ever on the boards.  ...It's going to take "weeks" to figure the rest of this site out!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay!  Thanks, Holeleecow!  Welcome to KindleBoards!

When you get a chance, head over to Introductions and tell us a bit about yourself.  Don't hesitate to ask if you have any questions.  We're a fun and friendly group.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And we're at 910!  Will today be the day?


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

915.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

922!

C'mon! We can do it today!!!

You know you like us. "Like" us!!!!!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

943


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

We might just hit 1,000 likes today... a mere 17 days after our blog launch. I'm very pleased. Thanks for "liking" our Facebook page!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

983


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

990!!!!! We can do it tonight!

*LIKE US!!!!!!!
*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

*1014!!!!!*

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Hooray! I really appreciate everyone's support in this! 

We will continue working hard to provide useful posts for Kindle users on our Facebook page.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow!  They like us!  They really like us! 

1054. . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Wow! They like us! They really like us!
> 
> 1054. . . . . .


Darn it! I was saving that line to use when we made 1000 and forgot last night!



Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You snooze: you lose. 

I was actually surprised it hadn't yet been used!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Wow! They like us! They really like us!
> 
> 1054. . . . . .


  Of course! What's not to like?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I just noticed Harvey has a poll on the FB page....he's always sneaking stuff on there!

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Really happy that we blew past 1,000 likes! Thanks, good people! 

Wonder how many days it'll be before we hit 2,000...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Harvey said:


> Wonder how many days it'll be before we hit 2,000...


greedy!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We like "likes!"


Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

telracs said:


> greedy!


Just settin' new goals!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Harvey said:


> Just settin' new goals!


movin' the goal posts....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

1192!  We're on a roll!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

1211!  Wow!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And 1288 this morning!  Will we hit 1400 today?  Hmmm?


Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And 1288 this morning! Will we hit 1400 today? Hmmm?
> 
> 
> Betsy


1456!!!!!!!

Will we hit 1500 tonight?
www.facebook.com/kindleboards


Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And 1288 this morning! Will we hit 1400 today? Hmmm?
> 
> 
> Betsy


I admit I was skeptical when I saw your post this morning... but we certainly blew past 1,400. Wow!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey said:


> I admit I was skeptical when I saw your post this morning... but we certainly blew past 1,400. Wow!


The "likes" were piling up so fast, I decided to reach for the stars! And 1508 this morning! Go, little FB page, go!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

1542...

I like the content you're adding, Harvey.  Picked up a couple of books from some of the posts you've made...

Betsy


----------



## StephenLivingston (May 10, 2011)

I've "liked" your page, good to see you on facebook.

Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

1592!!!!!

C'mon, 1600! I think we can, I think we can.....

The little Facebook page that could....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> 1592!!!!!
> 
> C'mon, 1600! I think we can, I think we can.....
> 
> ...


1605.


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Closing in on the 1800 mark


----------



## Michael Cavacini (Aug 2, 2010)

It's about time Kindle Boards was on Facebook. I just liked the page and entered the Kindle Fire 2 giveaway


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

1666


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Over 1700--will we hit 1800 today?  Wow!!!!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Woohoo!  Done!  (Close enough to "today" since I don't know when it actually hit 1800.)

Maybe we'll hit 2000 before the weekend is over!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

1831

1900 is possible by the end of the month. . . i.e. later today.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Definitely do-able!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

1899!

One more!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

1928. . . . . .


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

1956...(a very good year for cars and trucks!)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow,  will we reach 2000 today??  That's so much faster than the first 1000!!!!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

1962 --- it's like a snowball. . . .just keeps rolling and growing as it does!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

1987. I think we're going to do it today! *crosses fingers* What's that, five six days since 1000?

Woohoo! They DO really like us....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

2003!










Betsy


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

on to 3000! onward ever onward!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

So good to see! I thought it was ambitious to aim for 1,000 FB friends by the end of our first month (which is still a week away, Sept 8th!)

Hitting 2,000 in 3 weeks has been wonderful!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

2032 at 11:56pm central.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

2066 this morning. . . . . .


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

I think I was 2070.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I promise new and more exciting fireworks for every 1000 likes...  

Betsy


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON (Mar 14, 2011)

Just liked your page today (2,122!!) Thanks Kindle boards for all you're doing for us Authors. We TRULY appreciate you!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

2192

I think we can easily get to 3000 before "The Announcement".


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

2205


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

2245...not sure if we'll get to 2300 today...and 3000 before the announcement means we need a big push!!!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

2409!  Will we make 2500 before the announcement?  I think so....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

2501


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Coolness!

Everyone have a cookie!










Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Woohoo!  

2944 today, let's bring 3000 home today!

Y'all DO like us, dontcha?  Have a cookie!


Betsy


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

2952...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

2999 at 6:32 p.m. EDT. . . . .come on 3000!!!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

*3013!!!!!!!!!*






Betsy


----------

